
Show HN: Internal – Monitor team emotional fitness in Slack - is12290
https://producthunt.com/posts/internal
======
is12290
Hey folks! I managed to learn full stack(ish) on the fly in order to stand up
my first app and now it's live on ProductHunt! Any and all feedback,
questions, and concerns are welcome :)

